# MP3 Splitter?



## frog_always (Feb 14, 2003)

I have a 30 min MP3 that I would like to split up into 4 different MP3's something like mp3splitter for windows
thax for any suggestions at all


----------



## slur (Feb 15, 2003)

You can do this with iTunes.

- Select the track you want to split
- Use Get Info and change the start/end time of the track (in the Options tab)
- Choose 'Convert to MP3' from the Advanced menu

After this you'll have two MP3 tracks with the same name, but the new one will be a portion of the original track. Repeat the procedure to save another slice.


----------



## frog_always (Feb 15, 2003)

THANX


----------



## mo14k (Mar 28, 2011)

slur said:


> You can do this with iTunes.
> 
> - Select the track you want to split
> - Use Get Info and change the start/end time of the track (in the Options tab)
> ...



I've signed up to this Forum... JUST to thank you!!!

Thank you so much!!!

I literally spent all of last night trying to find a mp3 splitter for Mac.
Then tried Cue splitting.
Then tried Paralleling a Windows Mp3 cutter.

To then miraculously stumble across this post and find that iTunes was the EASIEST way... BY FAR!!!

Thanks. I've repped you!!!


----------



## Tromano (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi there, trying to figure this out for myself on a mac---i have a one hour audio file that needs to be broken up into five minute bits. it's already an mp3 so the convert open isn't there.


----------

